# Retrieve Pattern



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

I am a relatively successful bass fisherman, but I can't seem to get it to relate to saugeye fishing. That being said, what are three retrieval patterns you use for the following lures and when do you use those retrieval patterns (all from bank):

Swimbait
Jerk bait
Vibe
Twistertail

I appreciate any help you guys provide. I'm setting a personal goal of 6 eyes on 1 trip and a 22+" eye by the end of the season.

Please help me make it happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll say this, I'm an avid saugeye fisherman and I have confidence in finding these fish but I still almost always learn something new when out on the water. I'm always trying new techniques to figure out how these fish work & often I get stumped.

Swimbaits: I always do best when I'm constantly making contact with the bottom. Whether it's 45 degree water or 70 degrees. When it warms up in May and June I personally do well when I downsize my swim & go to 1/16oz jigs. Throwing at the top of pools or Eddies and letting it flutter down. Once I pick up my retrieve, which tends to speed up they smack it. 

Jerk baits: colder water I do really well when my baits suspend perfectly in water columns. Slow retrieval with a tick/flick/pull then a pause. Absolutely dynamite at times. Warmer months I can really move that bait. Lots of jerk, jerk, jerk, pause..... And continued. Or just a steady retrieve with variation in speed. 

Vibes: unfortunately I do not use them really. I know I need to change that. 

Twister tails: colder months are same as swims. Constant contact with the bottom and slow retrieval. I like throwing two colors at once to see what they prefer. Once they pick up in spawn I like to start bouncing off the bottom. Warmer months are the same. Bouncing the bottom, throwing into pools and letting it fall. Lift it up and let it drop. 

I think your goals are obtainable in just about any river or lake in central Ohio. If you head to these shallow lakes where people are fishing right now you will learn so much! Also reading through past threads (ones with 100+ comments are super informative) good luck man I hope you find them soon!


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

From your post that I have read it seems that your not fishing the best times of the day.
Buckeye through the day seems minnows are the hot bait.
Early morning late afternoon seems you do the best with lures
They do catch some before sunset but after sunset seems to be best.
Hope this helps


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

hoffman24 said:


> I'll say this, I'm an avid saugeye fisherman and I have confidence in finding these fish but I still almost always learn something new when out on the water. I'm always trying new techniques to figure out how these fish work & often I get stumped.
> 
> Swimbaits: I always do best when I'm constantly making contact with the bottom. Whether it's 45 degree water or 70 degrees. When it warms up in May and June I personally do well when I downsize my swim & go to 1/16oz jigs. Throwing at the top of pools or Eddies and letting it flutter down. Once I pick up my retrieve, which tends to speed up they smack it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Hoffman24. That clears up a lot, but I have few other questions:

Swimbaits/twistertails: I usually cast to the top of pools and eddies in creeks but I never really let it rest on the bottom. So do you suggest letting the bait rest/pause on the bottom at times or more of a bump? Or I guess drag the bottom is an option. Does this apply to lake fishing?

I have some 1/2 jigs with 2/0 hooks and some 1/4 with 4/0 hooks plus a bunch of other smaller sizes. I feel like the 1/2 jigs are too heavy and don't act bait-like so I avoid using them. Are the 1/4 with 4/0 a good size for large 3-4 in twistertails/swimbaits?

Jerkbait: I really think I have been fishing WAY to fast with these. I also read people adjust there jerkbaits to completely suspend which is something I have yet to do. What size?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Brownfish89 said:


> From your post that I have read it seems that your not fishing the best times of the day.
> Buckeye through the day seems minnows are the hot bait.
> Early morning late afternoon seems you do the best with lures
> They do catch some before sunset but after sunset seems to be best.
> Hope this helps


I figured that was partly the case. I really need to fish the 6-10 slot instead of the 10-6 slot. I'll have a little more freedom as my youngest (20 dys old) gets a little older.

I really am waiting for Alum and Hoover to pick up because they are both 10 and 5 minutes respectfully away from me. Buckeye is 45 minutes away, but I grew up fishing it so I know where to fish. I know very little about Alum and Hoover but am slowly figuring it out.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

I have read that I should be fishing some of the creeks around my area, but creek fishing seems to be more complicated than lake fishing so I think I'll hold off a little probably.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

gpb1111 said:


> I have read that I should be fishing some of the creeks around my area, but creek fishing seems to be more complicated than lake fishing so I think I'll hold off a little probably.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ignore - my comment related to bass, not saugeye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

. I fished ssaterday 6-8 then again 4-11 pm. 
Caught way more in the daylight hours then after dark. But conditions were better for day bite.
Retrieves can vary bye the hour. Keep switching it up. But here lately just a slow steady retreive with the jigs/swims has been money.
In MOST cases 1/4 oz is to heavy for buckeye. ive been doing best with 1/16..
Cabelas sales them with the bigger hooks.
Alot of times rivers/creeks are easier then the lakes (way less water). An lastly being under 20 minutes away from alum/hoover,i woukdnt completly write the off. They are producing at times...


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> . I fished ssaterday 6-8 then again 4-11 pm.
> Caught way more in the daylight hours then after dark. But conditions were better for day bite.
> Retrieves can vary bye the hour. Keep switching it up. But here lately just a slow steady retreive with the jigs/swims has been money.
> In MOST cases 1/4 oz is to heavy for buckeye. ive been doing best with 1/16..
> ...


When I fished Buckeye on Monday it was overcast with 30 mph gusts and maybe 35-40 degrees. I really don't know if its good or bad during daylight but they were really hitting on minnows on the bottom. I was fishing lures without a bite. Hindsight I should have slowed everything way down, but it was hard to work a lure in the wind.

I was using the jig head in the Big Joshy pack but felt like the hook was a little small for the bait.

So you suggest 1/8 to 1/16?

What size hook?

I use a Shimano Sienna 2500 RD and a 6' 6" medium light rod. What line should I be using?

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

hoffman24 said:


> I'll say this, I'm an avid saugeye fisherman and I have confidence in finding these fish but I still almost always learn something new when out on the water. I'm always trying new techniques to figure out how these fish work & often I get stumped.
> 
> Swimbaits: I always do best when I'm constantly making contact with the bottom. Whether it's 45 degree water or 70 degrees. When it warms up in May and June I personally do well when I downsize my swim & go to 1/16oz jigs. Throwing at the top of pools or Eddies and letting it flutter down. Once I pick up my retrieve, which tends to speed up they smack it.
> 
> ...


X 2.. except vibes wear my butt out...and snag alot of fish....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

gpb1111 said:


> Thanks for the info Hoffman24. That clears up a lot, but I have few other questions:
> 
> Swimbaits/twistertails: I usually cast to the top of pools and eddies in creeks but I never really let it rest on the bottom. So do you suggest letting the bait rest/pause on the bottom at times or more of a bump? Or I guess drag the bottom is an option. Does this apply to lake fishing?
> 
> ...


Suspend dots work well


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I use 10lb power pro an use 1/16-1/4 oz heads on the lakes,mainly 1/16 an 1/8....
Depending on size swim or twister 2/0,3/0
Smaller with twisters. The cabelas brand lead heads are great an they have a decent variety of hook sizes.
I dont use 4/5" baits to often,usually 2-4" baits.
An ya somedays all that catches them is minnows. But usually theres some other presentation that would work well to...


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

The hook size that Joshy sends with his swims are spot on, the right size. The only time I use 4/0 hooks or even 5/0 hooks are on his J5's depending on how I rig it. 
Everyone differs but I don't even own a 1/2 oz jig and very few 1/4 oz ones. However I often throw 2 1/8 oz jigs at the same time but mostly when fishing spillways. If I feel the need to add more weight I just clip on a small split shot. I fish jigs a lot and mostly use 1/16 oz. 2/0 and 3/0 hooks. These are aberdeen hooks which are thin hooks. They have some give to them enabling me to pull them out of "SOME" snags. I'v never lost a fish due to the hook straightening out. 
In deeper water if I feel the need to let a bait sink then rip it up off the bottom I go to a pulse blade bait. 
In river fishing I still use lighter jigs tending to let the current work the jig and swim or twister down stream bouncing along. Like I said, everyone differs on jig weights and how they present them. I don't go out into a pack of boats and drift fish dragging a jig and minnow or worm. That's a different presentation.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Slower the better,ALMOST always. Slow is also a relative term depending on your usual target species. Winter jerkbait slow can be a twitch followed by a minute or even longer pause(hence the need for perfectly suspending baits). When I use twisters,MOST of the time I'm not even reeling.just pulling the bait with a rod lift,reel the slack and repeat. Swims are as slow as I can reel them and not get hung up TOO much. Lastly,as you'll quickly find out these tips will NOT always produce. Saugeye follow NO rules. Deep water,shallow water,hit at your feet only hit at the very end of your cast,want it slow,want it flying by. D%#m these things!!!!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Slower the better,ALMOST always. Slow is also a relative term depending on your usual target species. Winter jerkbait slow can be a twitch followed by a minute or even longer pause(hence the need for perfectly suspending baits). When I use twisters,MOST of the time I'm not even reeling.just pulling the bait with a rod lift,reel the slack and repeat. Swims are as slow as I can reel them and not get hung up TOO much. Lastly,as you'll quickly find out these tips will NOT always produce. Saugeye follow NO rules. Deep water,shallow water,hit at your feet only hit at the very end of your cast,want it slow,want it flying by. D%#m these things!!!!


I agree Slow is relative. 

That is a serious pause on the jerkbait. I've never come close to that pause yet. I have averaged 2-5 seconds max on pauses.

When you are mostly not reeling with twistertails, does that mean you are dragging it along the bottom or bouncing it?

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

It looks like I'll be purchasing 1/16 and 1/8 jig heads with 2/0 wire hooks.

To bad I ordered a 50 pack of 1/4 oz 4/0 jig heads last week...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Usually a drag on the bottom. The bottom composition will determine a lot too. Dragging across chunk rock or lot of wood is gonna get frustrating pretty quickly(and expensive). As far as the pause w/jerkbait,yes,that is an extreme but not unheard of length of pause.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

gpb1111 said:


> To bad I ordered a 50 pack of 1/4 oz 4/0 jig heads last week...


You'll have plenty of opportunities to use the 1/4oz jigs. Especially this spring when we have a lot of high winds, the heavier jig will be your best bet to maintain bottom contact. As far as the larger hooks, they will work fine with the 3.75" joshies. It will actually move the hook back closer to the tail, which will result in a better chance for more hookups if the fish are just nipping at the bait.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

I was thinking that would get expensive, but a bunch of the spots I fish at Buckeye are mud bottomed. I haven't fished Alum much but it seems as though dragging the bottom there would get a little expensive. 

I'm glad those 4/0 hooks will work. 

Thanks for the info everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

gpb1111 said:


> Thanks for the info Hoffman24. That clears up a lot, but I have few other questions:
> 
> Swimbaits/twistertails: I usually cast to the top of pools and eddies in creeks but I never really let it rest on the bottom. So do you suggest letting the bait rest/pause on the bottom at times or more of a bump? Or I guess drag the bottom is an option. Does this apply to lake fishing?
> 
> ...


For swimbaits/twisters I find constant contact with the bottom in lakes or rivers is always the best outcome. These fish of course can suspend off the bottom but for me I'm always bank fishing lakes or wading rivers so, I like keeping contact with the bottom. Remember these fish love current so be looking for that. 

Bigger swims like 3.25 joshys or 4 inch in other brands I'm going with an 1/8 or 1/16 oz 3/0 jighead. Bigger rivers like the Scioto I'm using 1/4oz 3/0 depending on how high the water level is. 

Jerkbaits, smithwicks, husky jerks... You name it fishing slow usually always produces a good outcome. I have read on here many times "if you think you are fishing slow, fish slower". This doesn't mean in every circumstance, especially when the water level gets real warm. 
For suspending my baits that tend to float I like using thin lead wire (cabelas has it) wrap it around the shank of the treble and keep adjusting till it suspends how I want it. 
I'm a firm believer that bigger baits catch bigger fish and even small fish will hit them if they want to eat. I like the perfect 10 smithwick, Rapala HJ 14 & X-rap xr-10. I still use these lures in smaller sizes often but when they are biting I like big baits. I've talked with fellas who swear by xr-04s that slay eyes. Find baits that you are confident in but don't forget to often change it up if they aren't biting on a particular bait. 

Hope this clears it up man.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

hoffman24 said:


> For swimbaits/twisters I find constant contact with the bottom in lakes or rivers is always the best outcome. These fish of course can suspend off the bottom but for me I'm always bank fishing lakes or wading rivers so, I like keeping contact with the bottom. Remember these fish love current so be looking for that.
> 
> Bigger swims like 3.25 joshys or 4 inch in other brands I'm going with an 1/8 or 1/16 oz 3/0 jighead. Bigger rivers like the Scioto I'm using 1/4oz 3/0 depending on how high the water level is.
> 
> ...


The comment "if you think you are fishing slow, fish slower" made it clear. Very clear.

I think I have been too fast with retrieve, so I'm going to slow it way down. 

Purchased a couple HJ 12's this afternoon and found some suspending dots.

Going to put my new knowledge to Alum Creek in Westerville this weekend. Hopefully I'll put some fish on the bank.

Thanks again.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

gpb1111 said:


> The comment "if you think you are fishing slow, fish slower" made it clear. Very clear.
> 
> I think I have been too fast with retrieve, so I'm going to slow it way down.
> 
> ...


Meant HJ 12 not 14. Definitely slow it down and go towards sun down if you can. You'll find them man.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

This is what I love about OGF, even if your not going after eyes, there's some good info here!!!! Thanks to all!!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

hoffman24 said:


> Jerkbaits, smithwicks, husky jerks... You name it fishing slow usually always produces a good outcome. I have read on here many times "if you think you are fishing slow, fish slower".





gpb1111 said:


> The comment "if you think you are fishing slow, fish slower" made it clear. Very clear.
> 
> I think I have been too fast with retrieve, so I'm going to slow it way down.


Great tips / Methodology to follow when preparing for the Late Fall/Winter Bite. Problem is, Winters gone boys!









From here on out you want to step up your retrieve's a bit. Sure, dead sticking will still pull in fish but once those Eye's get on the Spawn (10 days) they will start to become rather aggressive. Barring a massive cold front that aggression won't go away any time soon, it will just keep getting worse and worse as the water gets warmer and warmer.

Personally I like to start off Early March dead sticking, then once the water starts to warm (next week) I switch to more of a slow-rolling retrieve with a few pauses mixed in. Again, dead sticking will still work, and often times it will be the absolute money presentation, but it's going to start becoming less and less effective from here on out. At least that's my experience.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

hoffman24 said:


> Meant HJ 12 not 14. .


70% of my Monster Spring Girls (25"+) have come to the net with a HJ-14 hanging out of there mouth . Thats big Girl Candy right there buddy. 

Problem is you can't really work them right with anything other then a Medium Heavy, which I suspect is why almost nobody throws them. They just don't feel right on a Medium/Medium light setup.

My PB Eye (28" and FAT) ( same as profile pic) came on a Clown HJ-14 on March 17th. Actually was working it real fast, then just paused it out of nowhere; that Monster Eye walloped that big ol bait! Man was that a great Spring, ended up getting like 5 fish over 25" in 3 or 4 days, every last one on an HJ-14 .


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

acklac7 said:


> Great tips / Methodology to follow when preparing for the Late Fall/Winter Bite. Problem is, Winters gone boys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know. I assume the warmer it gets the more action you should present, but I was probably fishing fast for any time of the year.

Thanks again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

acklac7 said:


> 70% of my Monster Spring Girls (25"+) have come to the net with a HJ-14 hanging out of there mouth . Thats big Girl Candy right there buddy.
> 
> Problem is you can't really work them right with anything other then a Medium Heavy, which I suspect is why almost nobody throws them. They just don't feel right on a Medium/Medium light setup.
> 
> My PB Eye (28" and FAT) ( same as profile pic) came on a Clown HJ-14 on March 17th. Actually was working it real fast, then just paused it out of nowhere; that Monster Eye walloped that big ol bait! Man was that a great Spring, ended up getting like 5 fish over 25" in 3 or 4 days, every last one on an HJ-14 .


I have a Med/Heavy rod, so I may have to pick one up this evening. This stuff gets expensive!!

Clown for murky water?
Natural for clearer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

gpb1111 said:


> Good to know. I assume the warmer it gets the more action you should present


It's more a factor of steady warming (or in Early Fall steadily cooling) water temperature then anything. Really gets those Seye frisky and downright Psycho aggressive. I've had Saugeye blast burned Crankbaits then go straight airborne Smallmouth style in early October 





gpb1111 said:


> but I was probably fishing fast for any time of the year.


No such thing as too fast of a presentation when it comes to warm water, Summer-bite S-eye. Seriously, I rip crankbaits at near snagging speeds, then bring them to a dead stop and BAM! Summer Eye's love that tactic.

Buddy of mine was out trolling a local lake last May, I think he said he got up to 3mph, basically trolling so fast 80% of his cranks would immediately spin out (thats fast). Even still, he managed to find a few baits that would run-true, threw them out and sure enough those Eyes were right on top of em....Crazy!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

gpb1111 said:


> Clown for murky water?
> Natural for clearer?


Clown or Firetiger. Slow roll them, with the occasional pause. When steadily retrieved that big ol' HJ-14 gives off all kinda vibrations for them Big Girls to home-in on.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> No such thing as too fast of a presentation when it comes to warm water, Summer-bite S-eye. Seriously, I rip crankbaits at near snagging speeds, then bring them to a dead stop and BAM! Summer Eye's love that tactic.
> 
> Buddy of mine was out trolling a local lake last May, I think he said he got up to 3mph, basically trolling so fast 80% of his cranks would immediately spin out (thats fast). Even still, he managed to find a few baits that would run-true, threw them out and sure enough those Eyes were right on top of em....Crazy!


We pounded the eyes all day long at 2/2.5 mph.. then as we trolled back the ramp we tried it.. shad raps did better than flickers for the faster speed. 3.0 fish. 3.5 fish. 4.0mph FISH.. 4.5 the bait spun out. Lol. Crazy fish. These were 18/23" eyes not dinks in the middle of june


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> 70% of my Monster Spring Girls (25"+) have come to the net with a HJ-14 hanging out of there mouth . Thats big Girl Candy right there buddy.
> 
> Problem is you can't really work them right with anything other then a Medium Heavy, which I suspect is why almost nobody throws them. They just don't feel right on a Medium/Medium light setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Personally I like to start off Early March dead sticking, then once the water starts to warm (next week) I switch to more of a slow-rolling retrieve with a few pauses mixed in. Again, dead sticking will still work, and often times it will be the absolute money presentation, but it's going to start becoming less and less effective from here on out. At least that's my experience.[/QUOTE]


I'm really bad when it comes to dead sticking and I'm sure I have missed out on plenty of fish. I almost always have a slow steady retrieve with short pauses or twitches.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Yup, 10 days till the spawn starts


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> [QUOTE="hoffman24, post: 2138621, member: 2617.
> 
> I saw you mentioned 10 days left in spawn. By that do you mean they will start releasing there eggs at that time? Seems early compared to other years (could be wrong of course) I caught ones in the first week of April last year that we're still jam packed with eggs. But obviously they don't all release eggs at once.[/QUOTE


Whoops, miss read your quote. You said 10 days on till spawn not left. My mistake.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

hoffman24 said:


> Whoops, miss read your quote. You said 10 days on till spawn not left. My mistake.


Sarcasm. Don't over think it all man!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

sorry for the confusion, I meant "get on the Spawn" in the same context as Smallmouth "getting on the Shad" Once it's on, it's on! and come hell or high water aint nothing going to stop it!

Well, I take that back, I remember a few years back the S-eye Spawn going full-blast about the 3rd week of March. It had been in the upper 60's for a week or so then it hit 75 and the next day 82.

Then the temps dropped 50 degrees in 24 hours, and stayed there for about 2 or 3 days. Man that cold front stopped the Spawn dead in it's tracks. Couldn't buy a fish for about a week or so. Absolutely Dead.


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

percidaeben said:


> Sarcasm. Don't over think it all man!!


I'm getting antsy  Scioto is in my back yard... I'm just waiting for it to drop.


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

A.J. I'm just ready to get out there and after them next week with that warm weather moving in. Hope to God it stays like that but you never know with Ohio. Not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

hoffman24 said:


> I'm getting antsy Scioto is in my back yard... I'm just waiting for it to drop.


It is with a Heavy heart that I inform you that it may very well be late June until the River gets back down to to fishable levels. Things are not looking good at the moment, not looking good at all 

That said you can still get them when the water is up and raging, but you really, really got to work for them.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

acklac7 said:


> It is with a Heavy heart that I inform you that it may very well be late June until the River gets back down to to fishable levels. Things are not looking good at the moment, not looking good at all
> 
> That said you can still get them when the water is up and raging, but you really, really got to work for them.


Is it the difficulty of working a lure or the clarity that makes flooded creeks and rivers difficult?

What is optimal clarity for saugeye and how does clarity change presentation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I've caught saugeye in chocolate milk


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

2% ???


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Acklac is right slow at the moment but just do the reverse of what it was in fall. Faster presentation with quicker pauses. They love it slow rolled steady with just a twitch in there now and then as they settle in after spawn. The girls then get real hungry. Good stuff guys


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> 2% ???


Vitamin D.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Vitamin D.


No wonder I can't get on 'em in chocolate milk then! . 

Another great saugeye thread here. If you've got a few days to read "" rainy night", this and a few others, you SHOULD be able to get on them at least SOME of the time !


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> No wonder I can't get on 'em in chocolate milk then! .
> 
> Another great saugeye thread here. If you've got a few days to read "" rainy night", this and a few others, you SHOULD be able to get on them at least SOME of the time !


I have read a large portion of that thread. Now I really just need to spend the time learning by experience.

Everyone has been extremely helpful.

If I can't get some success soon, it won't be due to lack of knowledge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I find that most of my blowout fish come from the top edge of the main channel were there's a change in current. That or of course mud lines


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

acklac7 said:


> It is with a Heavy heart that I inform you that it may very well be late June until the River gets back down to to fishable levels. Things are not looking good at the moment, not looking good at all
> 
> That said you can still get them when the water is up and raging, but you really, really got to work for them.


acklac7
give us a refrence,how you plan to go fishing and how you search and change the lures,and cover the water,from shore.
for fishing 1 hour morning,1 hour evning ,in lake and in river,for eyes.now or any time of year.
write the time in,like start fishing 5:00am with HJ12,5:10am change the coler of lure or change to twister or just change the retrieve. 
acklac7 or anybody can write that as refrence,i think if we have from more people it would be helpful,you can write the details how you fished,do not have to put the name of the lake.

thanks snag


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I've caught saugeye in chocolate milk


I'm sure you can catch them in any clarity, but what is best?

Also, why is it difficult to fish flooded rivers? Is it clarity? Lure presentation? Fish mood? Locating fish? Combo? Other?

I was thinking of hitting a local creek this afternoon, but I know the water is high.

Lastly, how difficult is it to locate saugeye in a creek? Meaning, if I went down to the 3 mile stretch below Alum and fished a 500 yd stretch, is it reasonable to say there are saugeye in there? Or do they really school up in specific locations?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoffman24 (Jan 26, 2011)

gpb1111 said:


> I'm sure you can catch them in any clarity, but what is best?
> 
> Also, why is it difficult to fish flooded rivers? Is it clarity? Lure presentation? Fish mood? Locating fish? Combo? Other?
> 
> ...


A nice green colored tint to the water is always quality. But you don't always get that so you have to adjust presentation to how dark the water is. The dirtier the water then you want a bait with colors in green, yellow, pink, chartreuse, chrome. Baits that give off a good amount of vibration also help the eyes fine bait in dirty water. BIG stickbaits, vibes, rattle traps, etc. 

It's hard to fish a flooded river because the water is just moving too hard at times. Getting baits to stay down or not spin out of their normal retrieve can be tough. Not that you can't catch fish in high water, it's just a lot more work. Fish gotta eat no mater what the level is. 

It's very reasonable for saugeye to be in that large of a stretch. It doesn't mean you are going to catch them though. Myself and many others in here can put a beat down on eyes one day, go back the next and not get a fish. Or you could hit a spot several times with no luck and go back a 6th time and catch them. They are a picky fish and they can be frustrating. 

Specific locations are all over these threads if you read them. Look for flats, current, eddies, reverse water against normal flow, points, etc. If you find an area with several of these options then they are most likely there. But like I said before it doesn't mean you'll catch them. 

Get out there today, bust your butt and take all the knowledge in this thread and others and put it to use. It might take time but if you keep at them then you'll find them. Good luck.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

gpb1111 said:


> I'm sure you can catch them in any clarity, but what is best?
> 
> Also, why is it difficult to fish flooded rivers? Is it clarity? Lure presentation? Fish mood? Locating fish? Combo? Other?
> 
> ...


Yes they are there...seams are the best...match the bait to the water clarity ...dark noisy baits fir muddy water......


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

hoffman24 said:


> A nice green colored tint to the water is always quality. But you don't always get that so you have to adjust presentation to how dark the water is. The dirtier the water then you want a bait with colors in green, yellow, pink, chartreuse, chrome. Baits that give off a good amount of vibration also help the eyes fine bait in dirty water. BIG stickbaits, vibes, rattle traps, etc.
> 
> It's hard to fish a flooded river because the water is just moving too hard at times. Getting baits to stay down or not spin out of their normal retrieve can be tough. Not that you can't catch fish in high water, it's just a lot more work. Fish gotta eat no mater what the level is.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for all your insight.

Went down to the creek and threw a couple swimbaits. The creek seemed pretty clear, probably 12 in visibility. 

Found some nice parts of the creek within 2 min drive. 

Had something on and within feet of the bank before it threw the hook. Only saw a flash of silver belly and it was gone. May have been 12 or so inches. I would assume saugeye considering it hit a 4 in swimbait. 

One step closer. I'm sure the weather this week will help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Even though there's very many different scenarios that demand lots of different strategy's, I will list the things that are most commonly productive for me. Chartreuse is hard to beat if the water isn't really clear, slow steady retrieve close to the bottom, fish the hour before and after dark and when you catch eyes in a flow remember the level. Most likely that spot will hold fish any time the level is similar.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

gpb1111 said:


> Thanks again for all your insight.
> 
> Went down to the creek and threw a couple swimbaits. The creek seemed pretty clear, probably 12 in visibility.
> 
> ...


Creeks and Rivers are probably the worst place I can think of to start off fishing for Saugeye. As someone who once held the State-Record Saugeye told me "Buckeye and Indian are great places to go if your new to Saugeye fishing or just trying to get a presentation down".

I'll be the first person to condemn his actions, but Brian was actually a pretty good dude.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I disagree. I think fishing a river is a bit less complicated as far as locations go. I could be wrong but it seems to me there are just so many places they could be in a lake, one place good one night then dead the next. I constantly wonder after I left if it turned on were I just was, or maybe the place I'm at now was on fire rite before I got there but now that I'm here they moved over to were I just, because believe me, there not here now! Then there's that old guy that a hate real bad, it doesn't seem to matter were he sits on his five gallon bucket, he catches fish! I makes me unstable, and in need of therapy I wonder back to my peaceful flow.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

What type rod and reel do you guys use for saugeye?

I have a Shimano 2500FD on a Fast action medium 6' 6" rod 

and a Shimano 2500RD on a 7' x-fast Berkley Rod.

Should I have a slower action rods?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Not really necessary. I usually grab a 7' medium or med/heavy fast action when chucking Joshys. More preference really. Most probably throw med/light to medium. I just prefer a little more stout rod.Fast action is fine,IMO.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

gpb1111 said:


> What type rod and reel do you guys use for saugeye?
> 
> I have a Shimano 2500FD on a Fast action medium 6' 6" rod
> 
> ...


The answers to all your Saugeye Tackle questions can be found here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thre...ns-spinning-reels-and-rod-for-saugeye.247073/

That said, I like somewhat longer rods nowadays 6'8-7'1


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Nothing wrong with your rods. Just learn what your rod and line are telling you. Try to find some clearer water and just make short casts. Bounce your jig on the bottom paying attention to what your rods doing and what your feeling. Do the same with just swimming the jig and swim bait or twister. Same for a stick bait. Just twitching it or short pulls. It's not something you learn overnight but with practice you'll get to know whats going on once you cast out.


----------

